# White mushroom ID please



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Can anyone identify these mushrooms?


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

To me they look like classic Amanita, and if so are deadly poisonous. Here....
http://www.mushroom-appreciation.com/identify-poisonous-mushrooms.html#sthash.w2W1sDCc.dpbs


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

That is what I was wondering but did not find on the web. Thank you.
These are very large standing a good 8 inches high. The stem is woody. The cap opened to about 6 inches this morning. 
I did not taste them I like to know what I eat.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

It looks like Destroying Angel, in the amanita family. Deadly poisonous, very fast acting. Don't handle with bare hands.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destroying_angel

https://www.google.ca/search?q=aman...X&ved=0ahUKEwj7z-yFu-LNAhVK92MKHYveAH8QsAQIGg


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Yep, I was think the same thing as Fennick and Dryheat.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow. Can anyone understand my fear of mushrooms without a LIVE coach.
(((course this place is next to good as live)))


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

And I was just told that people eat them. My response was ,maybe some people can but they are deadly poison for others. I have been shocked more than once at the amount of poison mushrooms that are eaten in this area


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I agree, looks like the death angle? I wouldn't eat it? 
I eat lots and I mean LOTs of wild mushrooms! but I stick with the SAFE easily identifiable, no lookalikes! and there are many!! I still like to do spore prints! for my own information! it is easy, fun, and the only way I've read, to know for a fact what you are dealing with! Even then there seem to be possibly unknown numbers of yet un-identified fungus? sprouting out there in the world? 
If you do some searches online, perhaps try out a few different search engines other than the ONE? everyone seems to use?? there are thousands of search engines out there that will give you completely different results than the ONE? most used? and you will find a whole new world of results that you never knew were possible? ? 
I would advise anyone hunting and eating wild mushrooms to be most cautious!! and only eat mushrooms that you know for a fact is safe to eat!! Find an old mushroom hunter that knows a bunch of safe fungus and learn from the source! join a group from a local university guided by a professor of Mycology? spelling? study of fungus? there are lots out there! It is a wonderful hobby! but only if done with common sense! never eat anything you don't know for a fact is safe!!!, it's kinda like saying something youmshouldn't have!! you can,t take it back! and it's much more permenant!! death!! or worse!! some don't have any effects for three weeks or more, then you die! only an autopsy with a search for the exact toxin can find the culprit? even the. some deadly fungus are elusive!! and can not be determined for a fact so far after they were eaten! just be cautious!! my friends! but they are so good!!


----------

